
Show HN: CurriculumVitae.net Make a CV from LinkedIn, FaceBook, Google - lou_alcala
https://curriculumvitae.net
======
lou_alcala
Hey HN, I made this because what most of you think of as Resume in my native
language is Curriculum Vitae, or CV.

I present to you my CurriculumVitae.net. It's a nice web application where you
can create and edit your Curriculum Vitae (resume) and also your cover
letters.

For your curriculum vitae and cover letters you will find a rich text editor
that allows you to cutomize them.

For you curriculum vitae you will be able to add your professional summary,
links to your social networks or personal website, you can also add your
employment and education history, and your skills.

Last but not least, you have the ability to download your curriculum vitae and
cover letters in PDF format, but I prefer to share my CV public link
([https://curriculumvitae.net/cv/g4EpqKD8X7](https://curriculumvitae.net/cv/g4EpqKD8X7)),
this let you know how many views and likes you get for your CV.

Anyways, please let me know your suggestions or what else you think It's
missing.

